# Red meat, and pink fish



## jhatchett (Feb 27, 2007)

Just wondering thoughts of feed the P's veal and wonding about pink fish such a salmon, and tuna, are they ok or do they contain growth stunting chemicals...


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

you dont want oily fish, stick to whitefish for the most part other than treats once in a while. I would say veal as a treat to once in a while. P's arent used to eating mammalian meat usually. Fish for the most part, shrimp, tilapia, catfish...all uncooked ofcourse


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Red fish is fine as part of a varied diet but make sure you cut pieces into small bite size chunks to avoid a mess in your tank due to the fatty oils in red fish. As far as red meat goes I would only recommend beefheart as a food intended to bulk up the fish.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Salmon and Tuna are real messy oily fish and I personally wouldn't stick them in my tank. Red meat is good though and I've found meat to be a good growth food.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would really rinse the hell out of the chunks until it feels least oily. If you just drop it in after thawing you can see the oil being spurted out when they rip it apart


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.:nod:


i agree with red fish meat but red meat as in beaf is good in thier diet i like feeding catfish filets and red meat


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

salmon is really messy if u dont cut it small


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

nirvanarules1 said:


> In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.:nod:


i agree with red fish meat but red meat as in beaf is good in thier diet i like feeding catfish filets and red meat
[/quote]
I also agree that meat is good for their diet.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Many of my friends here say that there is no substitute for beef heart if you want the fish to grow faster. Personally I havent ever fed my rbs red mamal meat and fish and shrimp are all they have been fed, they arent doing bad either. The only thing I've got against red meat is tht it clouds up the water even if the leftovers have been removed


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

PygoManiac said:


> Many of my friends here say that there is no substitute for beef heart if you want the fish to grow faster. Personally I havent ever fed my rbs red mamal meat and fish and shrimp are all they have been fed, they arent doing bad either. The only thing I've got against red meat is tht it clouds up the water even if the leftovers have been removed


I feed my P's raw chicken hearts. I portion them into groups of 5, freeze them and then thaw a group of 5 at a time before feeding by leaving them in cold water. I find that thawing them in water helps to take away the oils and blood commonly found in them which in turn doesn't really cloud the water.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Whall Banner said:


> In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.:nod:


i agree with red fish meat but red meat as in beaf is good in thier diet i like feeding catfish filets and red meat
[/quote]
I also agree that meat is good for their diet.
[/quote]
Are you guys kidding me? Mammalian meat is terrible for piranhas. They aren't designed to digest mammalian meat and it should always be avoided.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.:nod:


i agree with red fish meat but red meat as in beaf is good in thier diet i like feeding catfish filets and red meat
[/quote]
I also agree that meat is good for their diet.
[/quote]
Are you guys kidding me? Mammalian meat is terrible for piranhas. They aren't designed to digest mammalian meat and it should always be avoided.
[/quote]
if they eat it in the wild then it cant be that bad can it? i seen so many pictures of piranhas eating mammalian meat and people treat piranhas like there so sensitive what the hell do you people think they eat in the wild...piranhas are tuff i hate hearing you shouldnt do this you shouldnt do that,all the stuff that people say you shouldnt do,the piranhas do in the wild.now thats keeping it natural same with cats and dogs oh you have to buy them cat/dog food because the market says when i used to live in europe i feed the cats/dogs leftovers of what was left and so did everybody else,one of the dogs that have been feed leftover all his life is 16 years old and still kick with no problems.its all the city life and the whole market that make you think that all animals have to be feed store bought food.those are my two cents im not tryn to start a argument.its just how i feel about the whole feeding animals thing,people dont walk by in the wild with a crome plate and serve them expensive store bought food.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Bud, a piranha's diet in the wild is over 90% whitefish. The only reason you see a lot of videos of piranhas eating mammalian meat is because people think it is 'cool', which is one of the main reasons piranhas are one of the most abused fish kept as pets.

Enough said,
~Taylor~


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Bud, a piranha's diet in the wild is over 90% whitefish. The only reason you see a lot of videos of piranhas eating mammalian meat is because people think it is 'cool', which is one of the main reasons piranhas are one of the most abused fish kept as pets.
> 
> Enough said,
> ~Taylor~


I agree.

as for trout, salmon etc if you don't over feed and don't leave extra bits in the tank "pink fish" is fine. I have been feeding my s.Mac,s.Rhom and my comp pink fish for years, 3 to be exact and Ive never had a problem with an oil slick. I also don't over feed and I don't feed every day.
feeding pygos pink fish is a different story since they are generally very messy and leave small amounts of flesh and scales every all over the tank(due to feeding frenzy).


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> Bud, a piranha's diet in the wild is over 90% whitefish. The only reason you see a lot of videos of piranhas eating mammalian meat is because people think it is 'cool', which is one of the main reasons piranhas are one of the most abused fishkept as pets.
> 
> Enough said,
> ~Taylor~


im talking about in the wild that they will eat mammilian meat i seen about 4 videos of them eating it in the wild and lovn it im just sayn maybe through out a year feed them 2-3 times some veal just for a treat ...it cant be that bad and i put this picture in just for the hell of it


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Occasional red meat feeding wouldnt do them any harm I guess. But as rightly said before, their staple diet has to be fish.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

VARIED DIET

I have fed my reds salmon and i currently feed my sanchezi sliced small chunks of salmon as part of a vaired diet. It doesnt mess with your water that much....It also fattens your p's up tremendously.

Like i said....vary the diet though.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

For quick growth...there is no seafoods or fish-fillet that can replace foods like...chicken, steak, beef-heart, chicken hearts, liver and so on...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I feed once a month some beefheart and it's the only time I see my natts go crazy like that....
At that rate, I don't think I harm them in any way.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

bud......weiser said:


> In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.:nod:


i agree with red fish meat but red meat as in beaf is good in thier diet i like feeding catfish filets and red meat
[/quote]
I also agree that meat is good for their diet.
[/quote]
Are you guys kidding me? Mammalian meat is terrible for piranhas. They aren't designed to digest mammalian meat and it should always be avoided.
[/quote]
if they eat it in the wild then it cant be that bad can it? i seen so many pictures of piranhas eating mammalian meat and people treat piranhas like there so sensitive what the hell do you people think they eat in the wild...piranhas are tuff i hate hearing you shouldnt do this you shouldnt do that,all the stuff that people say you shouldnt do,the piranhas do in the wild.now thats keeping it natural same with cats and dogs oh you have to buy them cat/dog food because the market says when i used to live in europe i feed the cats/dogs leftovers of what was left and so did everybody else,one of the dogs that have been feed leftover all his life is 16 years old and still kick with no problems.its all the city life and the whole market that make you think that all animals have to be feed store bought food.those are my two cents im not tryn to start a argument.its just how i feel about the whole feeding animals thing,people dont walk by in the wild with a crome plate and serve them expensive store bought food.
[/quote]

Dude, as far as cats and dogs go... the reason they are supposed to eat cat and dog food is because it is formulated to include everything that is best for them, and nothing that is bad for them. I'm sure that ONE dog you mentioned did live a long time, and good for him and his owners, but that is not a good diet for a dog - they would eat healthier than that in the wild by far. As for that being how you did it when you lived in europe... not surprising. As the son of a well respected vet, I can tell you that its pretty well known that europeans tend to not take the best care of their animals - not much animal husbandry sense going around over there.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Andy11 said:


> In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.:nod:


i agree with red fish meat but red meat as in beaf is good in thier diet i like feeding catfish filets and red meat
[/quote]
I also agree that meat is good for their diet.
[/quote]
Are you guys kidding me? Mammalian meat is terrible for piranhas. They aren't designed to digest mammalian meat and it should always be avoided.
[/quote]
if they eat it in the wild then it cant be that bad can it? i seen so many pictures of piranhas eating mammalian meat and people treat piranhas like there so sensitive what the hell do you people think they eat in the wild...piranhas are tuff i hate hearing you shouldnt do this you shouldnt do that,all the stuff that people say you shouldnt do,the piranhas do in the wild.now thats keeping it natural same with cats and dogs oh you have to buy them cat/dog food because the market says when i used to live in europe i feed the cats/dogs leftovers of what was left and so did everybody else,one of the dogs that have been feed leftover all his life is 16 years old and still kick with no problems.its all the city life and the whole market that make you think that all animals have to be feed store bought food.those are my two cents im not tryn to start a argument.its just how i feel about the whole feeding animals thing,people dont walk by in the wild with a crome plate and serve them expensive store bought food.
[/quote]

Dude, as far as cats and dogs go... the reason they are supposed to eat cat and dog food is because it is formulated to include everything that is best for them, and nothing that is bad for them. I'm sure that ONE dog you mentioned did live a long time, and good for him and his owners, but that is not a good diet for a dog - they would eat healthier than that in the wild by far. As for that being how you did it when you lived in europe... not surprising. As the son of a well respected vet, I can tell you that its pretty well known that europeans tend to not take the best care of their animals - not much animal husbandry sense going around over there.
[/quote]
ok "dude" its just people are pet crazy here....(in europe) ,there two diffrent worlds if you told someone that you keep a dog or a cat in your house and dress them up in gay little outfits theyd say you have issues but hear its perfectly normal (and thats fine). people just aid the animals on survivel ,there used for guarding houses ,hunting etc.the dogs there are much much much tougher animals....because they still live outside and they respect you for feeding them ,the dogs arent deprived from there natural lifes just aided and live in big open fields. p.s.im not tryn to start a arqument im just exchanging thoughts







im just tryn to say you dont have to feed animals all these "formulated"stuff...they have no problems if they are feed other then the market stuff.it just goes to show what city life has done to the world and how it tainted peoples minds.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

bud......weiser said:


> In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.:nod:


i agree with red fish meat but red meat as in beaf is good in thier diet i like feeding catfish filets and red meat
[/quote]
I also agree that meat is good for their diet.
[/quote]
Are you guys kidding me? Mammalian meat is terrible for piranhas. They aren't designed to digest mammalian meat and it should always be avoided.
[/quote]
if they eat it in the wild then it cant be that bad can it? i seen so many pictures of piranhas eating mammalian meat and people treat piranhas like there so sensitive what the hell do you people think they eat in the wild...piranhas are tuff i hate hearing you shouldnt do this you shouldnt do that,all the stuff that people say you shouldnt do,the piranhas do in the wild.now thats keeping it natural same with cats and dogs oh you have to buy them cat/dog food because the market says when i used to live in europe i feed the cats/dogs leftovers of what was left and so did everybody else,one of the dogs that have been feed leftover all his life is 16 years old and still kick with no problems.its all the city life and the whole market that make you think that all animals have to be feed store bought food.those are my two cents im not tryn to start a argument.its just how i feel about the whole feeding animals thing,people dont walk by in the wild with a crome plate and serve them expensive store bought food.
[/quote]

Dude, as far as cats and dogs go... the reason they are supposed to eat cat and dog food is because it is formulated to include everything that is best for them, and nothing that is bad for them. I'm sure that ONE dog you mentioned did live a long time, and good for him and his owners, but that is not a good diet for a dog - they would eat healthier than that in the wild by far. As for that being how you did it when you lived in europe... not surprising. As the son of a well respected vet, I can tell you that its pretty well known that europeans tend to not take the best care of their animals - not much animal husbandry sense going around over there.
[/quote]
ok "dude" its just people are pet crazy here....(in europe) ,there two diffrent worlds if you told someone that you keep a dog or a cat in your house and dress them up in gay little outfits theyd say you have issues but hear its perfectly normal (and thats fine). people just aid the animals on survivel ,there used for guarding houses ,hunting etc.the dogs there are much much much tougher animals....because they still live outside and they respect you for feeding them ,the dogs arent deprived from there natural lifes just aided and live in big open fields. p.s.im not tryn to start a arqument im just exchanging thoughts







im just tryn to say you dont have to feed animals all these "formulated"stuff...they have no problems if they are feed other then the market stuff.it just goes to show what city life has done to the world and how it tainted peoples minds.
[/quote]

Not that its much of a big deal, and this is way off the thread topic by now, but this has nothing to do with dressing your dog up (which is gay) or city life. I live in Auburn, Alabama... not exactly "city life." And yes table scraps are bad for animals, and the pet food is good - its designed to be. But my main point with table scraps is that there is too much of what they dont need/cant digest in our food. This is not a debatable subject, thus ill stop.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Andy11 said:


> In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.:nod:


i agree with red fish meat but red meat as in beaf is good in thier diet i like feeding catfish filets and red meat
[/quote]
I also agree that meat is good for their diet.
[/quote]
Are you guys kidding me? Mammalian meat is terrible for piranhas. They aren't designed to digest mammalian meat and it should always be avoided.
[/quote]
if they eat it in the wild then it cant be that bad can it? i seen so many pictures of piranhas eating mammalian meat and people treat piranhas like there so sensitive what the hell do you people think they eat in the wild...piranhas are tuff i hate hearing you shouldnt do this you shouldnt do that,all the stuff that people say you shouldnt do,the piranhas do in the wild.now thats keeping it natural same with cats and dogs oh you have to buy them cat/dog food because the market says when i used to live in europe i feed the cats/dogs leftovers of what was left and so did everybody else,one of the dogs that have been feed leftover all his life is 16 years old and still kick with no problems.its all the city life and the whole market that make you think that all animals have to be feed store bought food.those are my two cents im not tryn to start a argument.its just how i feel about the whole feeding animals thing,people dont walk by in the wild with a crome plate and serve them expensive store bought food.
[/quote]

Dude, as far as cats and dogs go... the reason they are supposed to eat cat and dog food is because it is formulated to include everything that is best for them, and nothing that is bad for them. I'm sure that ONE dog you mentioned did live a long time, and good for him and his owners, but that is not a good diet for a dog - they would eat healthier than that in the wild by far. As for that being how you did it when you lived in europe... not surprising. As the son of a well respected vet, I can tell you that its pretty well known that europeans tend to not take the best care of their animals - not much animal husbandry sense going around over there.
[/quote]
ok "dude" its just people are pet crazy here....(in europe) ,there two diffrent worlds if you told someone that you keep a dog or a cat in your house and dress them up in gay little outfits theyd say you have issues but hear its perfectly normal (and thats fine). people just aid the animals on survivel ,there used for guarding houses ,hunting etc.the dogs there are much much much tougher animals....because they still live outside and they respect you for feeding them ,the dogs arent deprived from there natural lifes just aided and live in big open fields. p.s.im not tryn to start a arqument im just exchanging thoughts







im just tryn to say you dont have to feed animals all these "formulated"stuff...they have no problems if they are feed other then the market stuff.it just goes to show what city life has done to the world and how it tainted peoples minds.
[/quote]

Not that its much of a big deal, and this is way off the thread topic by now, but this has nothing to do with dressing your dog up (which is gay) or city life. I live in Auburn, Alabama... not exactly "city life." And yes table scraps are bad for animals, and the pet food is good - its designed to be. But my main point with table scraps is that there is too much of what they dont need/cant digest in our food. This is not a debatable subject, thus ill stop.
[/quote]you have to understand where im coming from when i say all this because poeple say you shouldnt feed your pets this and that,like there going to die instantly or somn,like for example the mammilian meat taylor said that its ssoooo bad for them and that you shouldnt feed them steak and stuff but i seen a couple of videos and pics of piranhas in the wild eating mammilian meat no problem and thus my whole speech of animals eating what there not suppost to and they live a normal life without any problem it just makes me angry when people talk like it shouldnt never be done,its ok once in awhile to feed your piranhas steak and stuff(very rarely)just because they do it in the wild.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Bud.. I agree with what youre saying. If meat was harmful to their digestion, piranhas wouldnt eat them in the wild. Why would they? There is an abundance of fish right? Its like a treat for them to have meat in their diet.

Andy.. Who cares if your the son of a respected vet? Are you a vet? Its like saying I want to have surgery done by a doctors son and not the doctor. As far as dog food goes, you are way off my friend. Research what exactly goes into dog food and you will see that it is just pure crap. Commercial dog food like Alpo, Purina, even Iams and Eukanuba use meat by-products and wheat grains that are undigestable to dogs. Majority of the kibble is made of leftovers, hooves, guts, horns, guts, chicken feet, beaks etc. all packed into a bite size form and sprayed with a oil so that dogs can smell it and thus eat it. look at the huge recall that just happened. It was long overdue as a lot of the products in dog food is considered uneatable by human standards.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow...leave it to you guys to blow everything all out of proportion.

What I'm saying is that you _shouldn't_ feed mammalian meat to piranhas. I never said that they'd die and keel right over on the spot, I'm simply saying that it's not good for them. Their bodies are not designed to digest mammalian meats, therefore it requires more energy for the whole digestion process, thus putting more strain on their bodies that they don't need.

Why put our piranhas through this when they are in glass boxes, and we can control what their food consumption is?

I will leave it at that...
~Taylor~


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Bud.. I agree with what youre saying. If meat was harmful to their digestion, piranhas wouldnt eat them in the wild. Why would they? There is an abundance of fish right? Its like a treat for them to have meat in their diet.
> 
> Andy.. Who cares if your the son of a respected vet? Are you a vet? Its like saying I want to have surgery done by a doctors son and not the doctor. As far as dog food goes, you are way off my friend. Research what exactly goes into dog food and you will see that it is just pure crap. Commercial dog food like Alpo, Purina, even Iams and Eukanuba use meat by-products and wheat grains that are undigestable to dogs. Majority of the kibble is made of leftovers, hooves, guts, horns, guts, chicken feet, beaks etc. all packed into a bite size form and sprayed with a oil so that dogs can smell it and thus eat it. look at the huge recall that just happened. It was long overdue as a lot of the products in dog food is considered uneatable by human standards.


i was just using that as an example because i know its not close to the best food for a dog but my grampa's 16 year old dog is living proof that its not that bad if you feed animals what there "not" suppost to eat hes still kickn and every year i see him and feed him he cant wait to get the left overs and hes been feed leftovers all his life other then the stuff he hunts down him self.he was mostly feed cooked meat he would eat the bone and everything.which it brings me back to my whole point just because you worry a little bit that its not good for your pet,it really isnt that bad what you feed them just think what they eat in the wild and be a little creative.(unless its like cake and such stupid things...oh im going to give my dog beer and hot box my bathroom so he gets high...se now thats just stupid you have to put a little thought as to what your putting into your pet)as long as you dont over feed them with the stuff there not suposed to eat.those are my two cents from what i have seen.im sorry if you think im an idiot but i know what i see.if i ever give someone advice on such things i will allways explain how and why,not just say its not good and not give them a reason why.this isnt advice its what iv seen


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> In my opinion, you should stay away from all pink fish and red meat.:nod:


i agree with red fish meat but red meat as in beaf is good in thier diet i like feeding catfish filets and red meat
[/quote]
I also agree that meat is good for their diet.
[/quote]
Are you guys kidding me? Mammalian meat is terrible for piranhas. They aren't designed to digest mammalian meat and it should always be avoided.
[/quote]
its all in all how you said it hear "always be avoided",but they still eat mammilian food in the wild once in a while so if you do it rarly as a treat, its not that bad and all im sayn is that you could of put it in that sence.let me tell you, lol sometimes im scared shitless when i argue with you(because you know more about piranhas and thatd just leave me feeling lke an idiot) but its just kinda hard to get to the bottom of somn threw a forum and realy let you know where im comn from.you for sur know way more then me but you could of frazed that better no...and my whole dog/cat thing was just an example. and also im leaving it at that.....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this thread has become a cluster f*ck of off topic arguments.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> this thread has become a cluster f*ck of off topic arguments.


x2....i cant even understand whats being said.

feed the fish however you want to feed them...they are your fish


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> this thread has become a cluster f*ck of off topic arguments.


x2....i cant even understand whats being said.

*feed the fish however you want to feed them...they are your fish*
[/quote]
...and in the end, that's what it comes down to.

_*Topic Closed*_


----------

